# Peta



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I woke up this morning and I have no idea why I thought of this but.... what do people at PETA feed their dogs? 

Since they are all about protecting animals, going vegan...and what not.... do they even own pets??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know their official stance. But if they are not hypocrites they have to advocate vegan pet food. 

Some people don't know how many animals PETA euthanizes every year - thousands and thousands.

Now, PETA itself will tell you it only euthanizes unsaveable animals, and they show these horribly graphic photos to make you think they are such wonderful folks for putting these wretched animals out of their misery - typical emotional heartstring stuff:

Why We Euthanize | PETA.org

But the evidence tells a different story:
PETA's Euthanasia Rates Have Critics Fuming


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ugh, PETA.. I live 15min. from their headquarters :yuck:

Who knows what they feed their animals though..


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Well they are against "enslaving" animals so they better not have any. All dogs and cats and ferrets and snakes should be allowed to run freely and live happily ever after as long as they are eating vegan kibble and not each other. I think HSUS tried selling a vegan kibble once.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​I wonder what they would think about those of us who feed raw?


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I have always figured most of them wouldn't keep "pets" since they seem to be completely anti domesticated animals. Keeping animals as pets is just WRONG :twitch:


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> ​I wonder what they would think about those of us who feed raw?



Firing Squad!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would think they'd probably feed a vegetarian/vegan diet. Boooo!!! hwell:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd bet on some vegan food. 
PETA is a joke.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

They probably feed there dogs lettuce, carrots, and sprouts! LOL! Whacked out extremists! I have no use for them


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Well they are against "enslaving" animals so they better not have any. All dogs and cats and ferrets and snakes should be allowed to run freely and live happily ever after as long as they are eating vegan kibble and not each other. I think HSUS tried selling a vegan kibble once.


Thats what I would think but they are such hypocrites who knows.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Just the word PETA makes me cringe. Never thought about what they may feed their dogs/cats, if they have them. Good question. I know people who are uneducated about their evil side, they feed "normal" kibble. Although I did have a friend who is vegan who wanted to feed her dogs vegan till I provided her some literature on their carnivore status. She makes me laugh because she feeds a vegan kibble now but makes a homemade type of stew with mostly meats and some veggies to add to the kibble. I guess she could be feeding far worse. Guess it's a good thing her boyfriend does not abhor touching meat.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Linsey beat me to it. PETA is a freaking joke. And stajbs, I feel the same way. I cringe when I hear it, read it, think it... Then I start fuming. I am very passionate about PETA. I am determined to enlighten my PETA loving aunt and cousin. They don't know the truth about them. They see what PETA wants them to see. I can't blame them. Without doing the research, PETA looks wonderful. They HAVE done a thing or two that I am happy about but they were not alone. They took credit for those things when other organizations were involved as well. I wish I could remember what they were. 

I am woth those who feel that PETA members should not own pets because PETA's ultimate goal it "total animal liberation". 

They think service dogs are human slaves! Hahahahaha! The dogs who get to go EVERYWHERE with their person is worse off than the dog who is locked in a crate at home for 8 hours while their owner is at work...


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

PETA is pretty horrid, but the uneducated are totally unaware and supportive of their efforts, and PETA counts on that I am sure. Then there is the connection between them and HSUS which makes me nervous too, but we won't go there now.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I agree. Humane Watch, anyone?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If my cats didn't like being enslaved, every time they went outside they have a perfect opportunity to leave my horrible and inhumane home.. but.. they keep coming back!

If my DOGS didn't like being enslaved, well, I am pretty sure I wouldn't be greeted with kisses and a huge smile from Tess (lol) and I am pretty sure they wouldn't sleep in my arms at night.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PETA DOES do some good. some of the hidden video they have taken have exposed really horrible practices within the animal industry. And sometimes you have to be extreme to get people's attention.

It's just too bad they're kind of nuts.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I would agree xellil. It's the other crazy stuff makes me nuts!! Plus some of it is pretty horrid. Okay, not sayin that word anymore. LOL


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

the problem with PETA...is some of its members are extremists and some of their issues they take to the extreme or they are on the edge of fanatism or being fanatics. Which is not a good thing.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont know about Peta but I'm a strict vegetarian, used to be vegan and still almost vegan. I do soy milk and no eggs at home for me, no wearing leather, that sort of thing. ButIi will eat a pie or cake if I'm at a restaurant. but I'll also clean a hunted rabbit or deer for my dogs. I figure I dont need meat to be healthy, they do. And its all about health and reasonableness for me. It is my choice not to eat meat, But my dogs were born to eat meat and they will forever remian on the raw diet as I will always remain a vegetarian. And I dont dont push vegetarianism on others but I do believe that for me, its is the best choice I've made. I have been doing it since i was 11 years old so lots of years.
And I do see the good in PETA in some aspects, I mean look, they do help to shut down puppy mills and even animal testing so I believe thats awesome! 
But I have had someone throw meat in my face and that was very highly uncalled for. So I know how it feels to be treated wrong for eating habit choices, so I do not try to push anyone to be veg.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Please don't get me started on PETA!
I make it my lifelong goal to teach people just how TERRIBLE their organization is! My mom wanted to donate to them so bad because she felt "oh so terrible for the kitties and doggies in the pictures" then I had to explain to her that she is wasting her money because yes they want to liberate animals alright....right out of our own homes!

She opted to donate to the local town shelter instead =) 
--Mission...accomplished :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> Please don't get me started on PETA!
> I make it my lifelong goal to teach people just how TERRIBLE their organization is! My mom wanted to donate to them so bad because she felt "oh so terrible for the kitties and doggies in the pictures" then I had to explain to her that she is wasting her money because yes they want to liberate animals alright....right out of our own homes!
> 
> She opted to donate to the local town shelter instead =)
> --Mission...accomplished :biggrin:


It is 100% of the time better to donate locally. When I see those TV commericials for the Humane Society with all the sad animals and the music that makes you cry, and I just have to donate somewhere, I write a check to our local animal control.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

That way you see what you're money is going towards


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow.... Such judgmental opinions... I am vegan and a member of PETA!!! I also feed ALL my pets species appropriate diets. My rabbits eat veggies. My dogs and cats eat meat (raw). I don't believe animals should be tested on for cosmetics. And I don't believe people should wear animals either. However I use common sense and if you are hunting to feed your family...I can't argue with that. I don't believe in mindless suffering or dying in vain. There are extremists all over... Being prejudice and bashing a whole group because of something you may have read or heard just shows ignorance. 

Lisa


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lmgakg said:


> Wow.... Such judgmental opinions... I am vegan and a member of PETA!!! I also feed ALL my pets species appropriate diets. My rabbits eat veggies. My dogs and cats eat meat (raw). I don't believe animals should be tested on for cosmetics. And I don't believe people should wear animals either. However I use common sense and if you are hunting to feed your family...I can't argue with that. I don't believe in mindless suffering or dying in vain. There are extremists all over... Being prejudice and bashing a whole group because of something you may have read or heard just shows ignorance.
> 
> Lisa


You know, you are right. I just went to the "Our views" page on the PETA website and read through it. I couldn't really disagree with most of it. I guess I am a little more "radical" than I thought. 

Now, if you read the news articles you come out with a little different story - PETA does state plainly that they advocate killing of healthy animals that have no homes. And I didn't see anything on their site bout them running kill shelters with huge numbers of animals being euthanized yearly. This is my biggest complaint about PETA - they take in animals and pretty much kill them, period.

Now, that's a double edged sword because no dog or cat should live out its life in a no-kill shelter. But perhaps they shouldn't be killed by the scores as the come into the shelter, either.

But as I said before, we wouldn't even be aware of some of the things going on in the animal industry without PETA. 

But they do raise issues that have bothered me all my life - caged birds. I have always thought we shouldn't be doing that, and the underground parrot trade is awful. Same with tropical and saltwater fish. I recently watched a very sad documentary on seahorses. Dog breeding - won't start that fight here again. But they advocate absolutely no breeding. Is that really SO radical in light of the millions of dogs we kill every year?

Etc. etc. 

I DO have argument with some of their methods. They turn people off. Alot of folks don't want to be associated with a group that throws paint on people, etc.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

lmgakg said:


> Wow.... Such judgmental opinions... I am vegan and a member of PETA!!! I also feed ALL my pets species appropriate diets. My rabbits eat veggies. My dogs and cats eat meat (raw). I don't believe animals should be tested on for cosmetics. And I don't believe people should wear animals either. However I use common sense and if you are hunting to feed your family...I can't argue with that. I don't believe in mindless suffering or dying in vain. There are extremists all over... Being prejudice and bashing a whole group because of something you may have read or heard just shows ignorance.
> 
> Lisa


There are many members of PETA who don't know the organizations true agenda. 

PETA does not want you to have the pets you love so dearly. You even use the word pets which PETA does not approve of. Here are some quotes from Ingrid Newkirk and other PETA bigwigs:

“I don’t use the word 'pet.' I think it’s speciesist language. I prefer 'companion animal.' For one thing, we would no longer allow breeding. People could not create different breeds. There would be no pet shops. If people had companion animals in their homes, those animals would have to be refugees from the animal shelters and the streets. You would have a protective relationship with them just as you would with an orphaned child. But as the surplus of cats and dogs (artificially engineered by centuries of forced breeding) declined, eventually companion animals would be phased out, and we would return to a more symbiotic relationship – enjoyment at a distance.”
— Ingrid Newkirk, The Harper's Forum Book, Jack Hitt, ed., 1989, p.223 

“There is no hidden agenda. If anybody wonders about -- what’s this with all these reforms -- you can hear us clearly. Our goal is total animal liberation. [emphasis added]”
— Ingrid Newkirk, “Animal Rights 2002” convention, Jun 2002

“In the end, I think it would be lovely if we stopped this whole notion of pets altogether.”
— Ingrid Newkirk, Newsday, Feb 1988 

“Pet ownership is an absolutely abysmal situation brought about by human manipulation.”
— Ingrid Newkirk, Harper's, Aug 1988 

“The bottom line is that people don't have the right to manipulate or to breed dogs and cats... If people want toys, they should buy inanimate objects. If they want companionship, they should seek it with their own kind.”
— Ingrid Newkirk, Animals, May 1993 

“One day, we would like an end to pet shops and the breeding of animals. [Dogs] would pursue their natural lives in the wild ... they would have full lives, not wasting at home for someone to come home in the evening and pet them and then sit there and watch TV.”
— Ingrid Newkirk, The Chicago Daily Herald, Mar 1990 

Arson, property destruction, burglary and theft are “acceptable crimes” when used for the animals’ cause.
-Alex Pacheco (PETA)


You love an organization that doesn't actually want you to own your "companions". I am ALL for people adopting dogs from shelters. I think it a great thing, but I am not going to stand by and allow PETA to attempt to take away a species I love so much. My boys are my life. we spend most days at the dog park and, over these last two weeks my husband was on leave, we were at PetSmart, both Petcos, Naturally4Paws, and our outdoor store every single day minus maybe two days. Days he works, I am at home with them and we all lounge on the couch, go out for a run, go to the tennis courts to play ball, train at home, and then lounge around some more. When hubby gets home we all go for an evening walk before dinner. I'm pretty sure my dogs are happy they don't have to fend for themselves and fight for their share of food. I'm pretty sure they would hate starving to death with a broken leg out in the wild. I'm pretty sure they would hate to die of starvation due to lack of prey. PETA wants pet ownership to end. I don't know about you but I love my dogs.

Don't even get me started on their support of ALF (Animal Liberation Front) and ELF (Earth Liberation Front). Both are considered domestic terrorists by the FBI and both have been financially supported by PETA in court after committing crimes. 

From everything I have found out in my research of PETA, I cannot and will not support them. They are a nuisance. I am not ashamed of my "judgmental opinion" and I know that I am not ignorant when it comes to PETA.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

As with many things (political parties, unions, religions, etc), there are good and bad. One of my favorite bands, Rise Against, posted this on their facebook wall:

Top PETA Victories for Animals in 2011 | PETA.org


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Yup looks like they are in favor of vegan food for dogs and *shudder* cats

Meatless Meals for Dogs and Cats | PETA.org


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> From everything I have found out in my research of PETA, I cannot and will not support them. They are a nuisance. I am not ashamed of my "judgmental opinion" and I know that I am not ignorant when it comes to PETA.


And that is your decision to not support them, however, to claim that the group as a whole is a nuisance is ridiculous....it's just as ridiculous to say that all breeders are killing shelter dogs, many breeders are wonderul loving people who breed reasonably with their dogs best interest at heart, rather than their wallets. Again, every organization or group has good and bad involved. There are many things that I don't agree with when it comes to PETA, again, I use common sense. I also respect the views of others and believe everyone needs to make choices on their own and would never tell someone they are feeding their dog wrong or they believe something that is wrong or they don't love their pets because they are feeding kibble. That's their choice and their decision. 

I'm sorry you feel as though I (as a member of PETA) and someone you have never met and someone who has never pushed any beliefs on you in any way are a nuisance....

Lisa


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

lmgakg said:


> And that is your decision to not support them, however, to claim that the group as a whole is a nuisance is ridiculous....it's just as ridiculous to say that all breeders are killing shelter dogs, many breeders are wonderul loving people who breed reasonably with their dogs best interest at heart, rather than their wallets. Again, every organization or group has good and bad involved. There are many things that I don't agree with when it comes to PETA, again, I use common sense. I also respect the views of others and believe everyone needs to make choices on their own and would never tell someone they are feeding their dog wrong or they believe something that is wrong or they don't love their pets because they are feeding kibble. That's their choice and their decision.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel as though I (as a member of PETA) and someone you have never met and someone who has never pushed any beliefs on you in any way are a nuisance....
> 
> Lisa


I really don't want to get too involved in this considering my strong feelings against PETA, but I do have to ask you, after seening what Dude and Bucks Mamma posted, how can you still support an organazation with those beliefs? That all came straight from the big wigs of the organazation. Which in turn means that that is what the group stands for. Its the overall beliefs of the organazation. I didn't see too much in the way of logical thinking there.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry, but if you're a member of PETA, you support ALL of their policies. 

Don't even get me started on them. I cannot stand them, their wacko members that pollute our streets (remember, their headquarters is 15min. from me), their downright HATE of Pit Bulls, their killing of basically every animal that walks through their doors.. I could go on and on.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Sorry, but if you're a member of PETA, you support ALL of their policies.
> 
> Don't even get me started on them. I cannot stand them, their wacko members that pollute our streets (remember, their headquarters is 15min. from me), their downright HATE of Pit Bulls, their killing of basically every animal that walks through their doors.. I could go on and on.


​Yep, you don't join an organazation if you don't believe in the cause. Simple as that.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why do they hate pit bulls? I have never heard of that.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Why do they hate pit bulls? I have never heard of that.


Oh yeah, it's pretty well known (among Pit Bull owners anyway) that they are very anti-Pit Bull.. here's a good read (with links to other sources) about it: BAD RAP Blog: PETA - Proud? Blog response to a Yelper from the Pride Parade

Ingrid has been quoted saying that "People who genuinely care about dogs won't be affected by a ban on pits" Trying to find a link to that article now..

Edit: Here's another.. "Nice" families rarely visit shelters in search of pit bulls..." as quoted by a PETA staff member, http://fredericksburg.com/News/FLS/2011/072011/07132011/638588?______array


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

lmgakg said:


> And that is your decision to not support them, however, to claim that the group as a whole is a nuisance is ridiculous....it's just as ridiculous to say that all breeders are killing shelter dogs, many breeders are wonderul loving people who breed reasonably with their dogs best interest at heart, rather than their wallets. Again, every organization or group has good and bad involved. There are many things that I don't agree with when it comes to PETA, again, I use common sense. I also respect the views of others and believe everyone needs to make choices on their own and would never tell someone they are feeding their dog wrong or they believe something that is wrong or they don't love their pets because they are feeding kibble. That's their choice and their decision.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel as though I (as a member of PETA) and someone you have never met and someone who has never pushed any beliefs on you in any way are a nuisance....
> 
> Lisa


But here's the thing: How can you support an organization and not support what they stand for? Their goal is total animal liberation. Do you support that? Do you support their goal to completely eliminate pet ownership? I don't know about you but I would be completely lost without a dog or two in my home. If you do support PETA, then you surely support what they stand for. And yes, to answer your question, I DO find all PETA supporters to be a nuisance. If you support PETA, then you support the elimination of pets. If you don't support that then you can't possibly support PETA.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would NEVER be a part of an organization or group if I didn't fully believe in what they stood for. By being a member and associating with it shows that you support it! 

Ya know the saying "guilty by association"?? 

:twitch::twitch:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not a member of PETA but I certainly think you can support a group without agreeing with every single tiny thing. 

In fact, unless people are total sheep it's silly to think that people support ANYTHING without questioning some of the policies. Unless you run the place and/or you are a total drone, there are always questions to be asked.

I do not support the elimination of pets. I DO support the elimination of puppy mills and pet stores and internet sales of dogs. 

I support humane treatment of livestock. i don't support closing down the industry.

I support looking for alternatives to laboratory animals. I don't support turning all of them loose in the street to die.

I think some of the people in PETA are bats**t crazy. but that doesn't mean they haven't challenged powerful industries that no one else has the balls to go after.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> There are many members of PETA who don't know the organizations true agenda.
> 
> PETA does not want you to have the pets you love so dearly. You even use the word pets which PETA does not approve of. Here are some quotes from Ingrid Newkirk and other PETA bigwigs:
> 
> ...


Well no kidding there are going to be tiny things here and there that you may not fully agree with. But...come on.....this ^^^^ I don't consider a "tiny" thing I wouldn't agree with.....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a bit silly to claim membership to a group in which you don't actually support. It's like saying "I voted for (insert political figure) but I don't actually agree with their whole platform." 
It's not logical and it doesn't work. 

I absolutely despise PETA because to me, having pets is one of the most simple pleasures in life. I think of what makes me MOST happy, what I find the most joy in, and it always comes back to my pets. 
I don't think Annie wants to fend for herself. It would be cruel to not give a Dane a couch! Lol PETA's main goal is to end pet ownership. It's nuts. Totally and entirely nuts. The total animal liberation that they are going for does not end at ending puppy mills and crappy breeders and closing pet stores. They won't be happy until every purebred dog is gone, every home pet less, and every animal back in the wild. 

And I'm sorry but the idea behind no more purebred dogs is destructive. I can tell you right now without the shadow of a doubt that a good deal of homeless dogs are because their owners didn't freaking do breed research and ended up with a dog they have no idea how to manage or care for properly. Purebred dogs exist because they are not a one size fits all species. If I'm in need of a hearing dog, some random shih tzu, Pom mix from the shelter won't fit that bill. 

I will be the jerk that says it.
I believe in the ethical breeding of purebred dogs.
I believe in responsible pet ownership.
I do not believe in total liberation of animals.
I think PETA as a whole needs to be stopped. Put to an end. It's nuts. 
I have, and always will have PUREBRED PETS. I will invest time and money to helping rescues, but NOT to insane causes, like PETA. 


And, I like hamburgers.





Eta: those quotes aren't little things to disagree with. Ingred runs the damn organization. They aren't her opinions, they are PETA's freaking battle plan. And it's nuts. Ingrid is nuts. pETA is nuts. The idea of no more pets is nuts.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The official party line is not that we get rid of our pets regardless of the spoutings of their crazy leader.



> Contrary to myth, PETA does not want to confiscate animals who are well cared for and "set them free." What we want is for the population of dogs and cats to be reduced through spaying and neutering and for people to adopt animals (preferably two so that they can keep each other company when their human companions aren't home) from pounds or animal shelters—never from pet shops or breeders—thereby reducing suffering in the world.


That makes perfect sense to me, frankly.

Animal Rights Uncompromised: 'Pets' | PETA.org


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> and every animal back in the wild.


Well, Duncan is as good a dead. Thanks PETA!! :thumb:


:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xellil said:


> The official party line is not that we get rid of our pets regardless of the spoutings of their crazy leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the LEADER. 
The leader... Leads. Sets the goals. 
If the leader says that's what PETA wants, then that is what PETA wants. 
If people who claim membership to PETA don't support the leader and real agenda, then maybe they should stop supporting a cause they don't believe in. 

Another thought: with no more breeders, who is going to do all the health testing to ensure all the mutts produced are healthy? Or did PETA also decide healthy dogs is overrated, too?

It supports doing away with ethical breeding. Count me out.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not not comfortable enough with PETA to be a member or donate money to them.

But I don't know how people can deny they have changed the face of animal experimentation, are making inroads and raising awareness in how people raise and slaughter our food animals, and I give them all the credit for doing that - no one else is doing it.

It's natural that people who breed, or want to breed, are going to disagree vehemently with their stance on breeding. i totally get that. And like i say, there is zero chance of them stopping it. I don't think anyone is really worried they will get dog breeding banned.

They could, however, perhaps get some legislation passed that would ban puppy mills.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xellil said:


> I am not not comfortable enough with PETA to be a member or donate money to them.
> 
> But I don't know how people can deny they have changed the face of animal experimentation, are making inroads and raising awareness in how people raise and slaughter our food animals, and I give them all the credit for doing that - no one else is doing it.
> 
> ...


The problem with absolutely EVERY breeder legislation proposed is that the rules, listening, and fees they implement actually bring down the small breeders not making any money on it, that the big time money making puppy mill pet stores have more than enough money to pay.

I know one proposed here, requires me to have a kennel with indoor and outdoor space for each individual dog I own, and it must be separate from the perimeter fence to prevent escape and allow x amount of square footage per animal. 
I priced it out.m I don't have $4000 to comply with this, But a big time mill would. My dogs also don't live in cages, and never will. I'm simply using this as an example to show how to date all the things proposed or passed to "help" the breeding issue actually hurts those doing it "right"


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i think a simple ban on having more than X number of dogs would put the big puppy mills out of business. They go about it the wrong way, by trying to improve conditions. Just do a head count. 

the problem with legislating conditions is that there are rules already in alot of places but they aren't enforced. Make the rules simple and enforceable, and then enforce them.

I agree, rules shouldn't be made to put small breeders out of business, mainly because small breeders are not mass producing dogs and contributing to the horrible overpopulation. I don't have any stats to back it up, but i do believe if the puppy mills went out of business our numbers of unwanted dogs would go way down.

Plus, if people weren't allowed to sell their dogs in pet stores or via internet websites sight unseen to buyers, they wouldn't have the market.

But, I don't run the world.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Well unfortunately as far as our "food animals" and their treatment and health are concerned CAFO(Concentrated Animal Farming Operation) guidelines through the darned government should be taking care of that. It should not have to even be on PETA's agenda. People need to educate themselves on these large farming operations and stay on their local government officials to reduce/prevent and hopefully eliminate these businesses. Hence the reason we have huge egg laying operations, huge feed lots with beef cattle requiring antibiotics etc. etc. People need to take an active interest in where their food is coming from and how it is raiased/produced and not turn a blind eye. That New York Strip steak at Walmart is not from a local farmer who hopefully at least did some pasture feeding. Meat is not given birth too on a white styrofoam tray with shrink wrap on it. Being on my townships Environmental Agricultural Advisory Council has taught me a lot about the health of our food supply. We managed to shut down a huge egg laying operation in our township due to nuisance flies and health concerns related to the ground water supply, but it has taken 20 years and a lawsuit threat by the neighbors nearby. We still have one CAFO farm with beef cattle and a duck farm that is approved to be developed. The Right to farm Act is an issue that needs to be looked at carefully from the context of human health as well.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, Indiana has huge chicken farms and pig farming operations. You can tell just by driving by and the horrible stench that the conditions inside must be unbearable.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> I'm not a member of PETA but I certainly think you can support a group without agreeing with every single tiny thing.
> 
> In fact, unless people are total sheep it's silly to think that people support ANYTHING without questioning some of the policies. Unless you run the place and/or you are a total drone, there are always questions to be asked.
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't see total animal liberation as their main goal being a small thing to disagree with. I, too, support the elimination of puppy mills, internet sales of dogs, humane treatment of livestock, alternatives to lab animals, etc. But PETA is not happy with just doing those things. They want domestic animals gone completely. 



xellil said:


> The official party line is not that we get rid of our pets regardless of the spoutings of their crazy leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ingrid Newkirk and Alex Pacheco co-founded PETA. I don't hear as much from Pacheco but Newkirk is still the leader. She has blatantly said that total animal liberation and the elimination of pets IS indeed their agenda. No, she doesn't mean that we need to take the dogs in our homes (unless they are pit bulls Haha) and get rid of them. She wants every dog spayed and neutered so that NO more breeding can occur EVER. This means that, when Dude dies (a long time from now if all goes well), I could not go get a beautiful baby Kola/Braxton X Mousse baby. I don't know about anyone else but I look forward to getting a new pup. If people keep blindly supporting PETA they may very well get their way and there will no longer be any dogs capable of reproducing of ANY breed. 

Personally, I view animals as a critical part of humanity's ability to love. I hate people. There REALLY aren't very many people I like. Animals? I adore them. Without my dogs and my rats, I likely would be a very bored and irritable person. I have seen people who are cranky as cranky can be turn right around into a caring person in the presence of an animal. I wish I could explain that better...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know one thing....and I am sure I speak for many here. Life without our beloved dogs wouldn't be much of a life. I grew up with dogs, have dogs, and will never be without dogs. They make my day brighter and my world happier. Next to my husband and children, my dogs are a part of me.

Sure there are things that PETA has done/is doing that is a positive. BUT, there are some pretty major things that they believe in and stand for that are just absurd and going way, way over board...to the point of just being flat out obnoxious. No thank you.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, they are very against domesticated animals so I'd assume they don't have pets.

PETA has some very twisted ideas. Domesticated animals are just that-domesticated. You cant reverse that. HOWEVER, I do agree that wild animals should be kept as that-wild. I don't agree with owning animals that don't have a purpose. Cats and dogs have purposes (or at least did and thats how they became domestic). But birds, snakes, fish, reptiles, amphibians, etc have to purpose but to be looked at. What kind of life would it be to sit in a glass aquarium your whole life to be gawked at? I don't understand it at all. Humans urge to cage and own everything has led to so many problems, most of which impact animals in a negative way. Invasive species and "pet" attacks (pet bears, tigers, monkeys, etc) are just to name a few. 

So while I don't support PETA nor keep up with their lastest antics or propaganda, I do have my own personal set of beliefs about pets.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Doing some research into PETA and it is a little eye opening. Indeed, they support the extinction of companion animals. 

Found an interesting article, and I do agree with the statement in it:



> the foot soliders in most political movements often have different
> motivations from those who lead those movements. But in this case the
> response of activists is typical of a general problem with the animal
> rights movement; namely the tendency to damn the facts in favor of political
> ...


PETA’s Position on Pets and Standards of Truth in the Animal Rights Movement | AnimalRights.Net


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They support stopping breeding of all domesticated animals, thereby naturally reducing the population to zero over time.

Who in their right mind thinks that's going to happen? Just because someone wants to turn the moon into real green cheese doesn't mean it's possible.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Everyone knows the Moon is made of Swiss cheese.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> They support stopping breeding of all domesticated animals, thereby naturally reducing the population to zero over time.
> 
> Who in their right mind thinks that's going to happen? Just because someone wants to turn the moon into real green cheese doesn't mean it's possible.


With as much power as they are gaining and with everyone jumping on the mandatory spay/neuter bandwagon, we are indeed heading in that direction. There are too may advocates of spaying/neutering and not enough people teaching how to properly care for a dog, intact or not. I have two intact boys. I know how to care for them. It doesn't mean I am a breeder. It just means that I know how to responsibly care for an intact male. I don't need to neuter my dogs. I won't. But that doesn't mean I am going to let them breed willy-nilly. 

Peta is growing bigger every day. They have so many people who support them that I do indeed fear for the future of domestic animals. They have skewed so many people's way of thinking. They are willing to go to the extremes. At one point, no one ever thought that a man would stand on the moon. No one thought that we would be able to talk to people across the world face to face without ever leaving our couch. No one thought that man would be able to fly. At one point, those were all crazy ideas that would never happen. It was just too unrealistic. If you get enough people hooked on the idea, it just might happen. You may be right. It may never happen. But I, for one, will not stand idly by while some batsh*t crazy organization attempts to eliminate something that I consider a part of who I am. And that would be my dogs, past, present, and future.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, the stats are that we are euthanizing somewhere between 10,000 and 20,000 unwanted animals each day that need a home depending on which stats you want to accept. Somewhere up to eight million animals per year.

That is a disgrace and a shame on our society. It's disgusting that we kill that many animals and abuse and neglect millions and millions more.

People have the "right" to get any dog they want, from any source they want, as long as they have the money to buy one. And by God we will all exercise that right come hell or high water and no matter the consequences to the dogs we DON'T want.

I don't think your ability to own a dog is in danger anytime soon.

but they should be going after things that should be really attacked, and that actually have a chance of making a difference. Like puppy mills.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> ​I wonder what they would think about those of us who feed raw?


If they are knowledge good nature loving organization then they would applaud you for feeding your dog nature food. Though we know peta isn't very nature loving or knowledgeable anymore. They were much better a long time ago. I'm a vegetarian and I can't stand them! I want to grab a huge chicken and eat it right in front of them. I haven't ate meat in many years but I will do to let them know how upset they are making their target audience.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

gosh, I remember when I was like 12 or 13, suddenly I started getting all this PETA propaganda in the mail about factory farming, dairy cows, fur farms, etc. I was still a kid and instead of educating me on the topic, they made me feel like the worst person in the world for using animal products. 

I dont know if anyone has heard that PETA is coming out with a porn site to promote their veggie movement.. yeah right
PETA's Porn Website To Promote Vegetarian Message (EXPLICIT PHOTOS)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> gosh, I remember when I was like 12 or 13, suddenly I started getting all this PETA propaganda in the mail about factory farming, dairy cows, fur farms, etc. I was still a kid and instead of educating me on the topic, they made me feel like the worst person in the world for using animal products.
> 
> I dont know if anyone has heard that PETA is coming out with a porn site to promote their veggie movement.. yeah right
> PETA's Porn Website To Promote Vegetarian Message (EXPLICIT PHOTOS)


I'm not sure where sexuality comes into play on animal rights. What a bunch of weirdos. I posted something about PETA on FB, and this was a reply. 
"True story I learned as an intern at Hogle Zoo: they had a 30-year-old Hippo named Mel, but not great facilities for him (and Utah is cold for hippos) and he wasn't the most happy hippo ever. So the keepers reached out and discovered Albuquerque Zoo, with nice hot weather, plenty of space, a huge sparkling pool, a shower and, the best part, a pretty 8 year old GIRL hippo for him to make babies with! Hippo Heaven! So, they set about arranging to send him down to Albuquerque. Enter PETA (or rather someone claiming to be PETA*): they were FURIOUS that Hogle Zoo was even considering the move, as this would make Mel a . . . dunDunDUN . . . PEDOPHILE! Needless to say, after a good laugh, the keepers sent him to Hippo Heaven anyway, where he has since fathered at least two little bitty hippos and is LOVING life!

*To be a member of PETA, all you have to do is say "I'm a member of PETA" - hence the reason PETA is full of idiots."


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

xellil said:


> They support stopping breeding of all domesticated animals, thereby naturally reducing the population to zero over time.
> 
> Who in their right mind thinks that's going to happen? Just because someone wants to turn the moon into real green cheese doesn't mean it's possible.


their goal to eliminate pet ownership may not be fulfilled any time soon, but, in the name of that goal, they have more than enough power to pass legislation that harms both pet owners and ethical breeders.

it does not matter whether they have the ability to actually end pet ownership, what matters is the harm they have the ability to cause while striving toward that goal.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, the stats are that we are euthanizing somewhere between 10,000 and 20,000 unwanted animals each day that need a home depending on which stats you want to accept. Somewhere up to eight million animals per year.
> 
> That is a disgrace and a shame on our society. It's disgusting that we kill that many animals and abuse and neglect millions and millions more.
> 
> ...


And I agree. There are too many dogs. But, in my opinion, complete elimination of dogs is completely uncalled for. Quantity control is. But no, I won't get a dog I don't want. How fair is that to me or the dog? No dog should have to live in a home where it isn't wanted. 

It doesn't matter if my ability to own a dog isn't in danger anytime soon. It is in danger. Period. Sooner, later, what's the difference? There is a huge organization doing its best to accomplish that. I absolutely agree with you. They should go after things like puppy mills. They haven't even bothered shutting down all puppy mills before moving on to the rest of the canine population. It needs to be harder to get a dog. That's it. Society needs to be more careful about who gets to own a dog. Scum like Michael Vick should be imprisoned for life. But no. Now, he apparently would make a good dog owner. Ok, that's the HSUS so I will get back to PETA. PETA has its priorities out of order. 



Unosmom said:


> gosh, I remember when I was like 12 or 13, suddenly I started getting all this PETA propaganda in the mail about factory farming, dairy cows, fur farms, etc. I was still a kid and instead of educating me on the topic, they made me feel like the worst person in the world for using animal products.
> 
> I dont know if anyone has heard that PETA is coming out with a porn site to promote their veggie movement.. yeah right
> PETA's Porn Website To Promote Vegetarian Message (EXPLICIT PHOTOS)


My thoughts on this are the same as Linsey's. When I first saw the naked girl wearing the bull horns my first thought was, "What the hell does nudity have to do with bull fights?" I can see where they are coming from on the fur issue but all of these other ones? Please. To put it as Linsey did... What a bunch of weirdos.



CorgiPaws said:


> I'm not sure where sexuality comes into play on animal rights. What a bunch of weirdos. I posted something about PETA on FB, and this was a reply.
> "True story I learned as an intern at Hogle Zoo: they had a 30-year-old Hippo named Mel, but not great facilities for him (and Utah is cold for hippos) and he wasn't the most happy hippo ever. So the keepers reached out and discovered Albuquerque Zoo, with nice hot weather, plenty of space, a huge sparkling pool, a shower and, the best part, a pretty 8 year old GIRL hippo for him to make babies with! Hippo Heaven! So, they set about arranging to send him down to Albuquerque. Enter PETA (or rather someone claiming to be PETA*): they were FURIOUS that Hogle Zoo was even considering the move, as this would make Mel a . . . dunDunDUN . . . PEDOPHILE! Needless to say, after a good laugh, the keepers sent him to Hippo Heaven anyway, where he has since fathered at least two little bitty hippos and is LOVING life!
> 
> *To be a member of PETA, all you have to do is say "I'm a member of PETA" - hence the reason PETA is full of idiots."


But you have to remember... PETA is being led by idiots. Hahaha

I wish people realized that animals don't have a sense of age (as far as mating goes) or relationship. A stud will breed his own daughter if they are together when she goes into heat. They go off of instincts. They don't have morals. Pretty girl's body says she is receptive. Male breeds her. That's all there is to it. Here's another thing... How does it make Mel a pedophile when the lady hippo was an adult. Does PETA have no sense of animal lifespans and aging processes? 



danecolor said:


> their goal to eliminate pet ownership may not be fulfilled any time soon, but, in the name of that goal, they have more than enough power to pass legislation that harms both pet owners and ethical breeders.
> 
> it does not matter whether they have the ability to actually end pet ownership, what matters is the harm they have the ability to cause while striving toward that goal.


This^^^ Xellil, you own a doberman. Groups like PETA cause breed bans. Dobermans are a "dangerous" breed. Rebel is "dangerous". Rebel could not live in many apartments, homes, cities, and counties because of lies spread through ignorance and fear. They may not target dobermans specifically (yet) but they are doing it to pit bulls. 

Kady has 3 bully breeds that PETA would love to see dead. Can someone please look at Sako and tell me that that little man looks dangerous, acts dangerous or is dangerous and that he should be dead? I doubt it. Sako doesn't deserve the death sentence PeTA would give him any more than Buck, a "non-dangerous breed". They use people's ignorance and fear to reach their own goals. It's disgusting.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Free porn! Awesome. On a more serious note it is nice to see that someone is looking out for the sicks people in the world that get sexually enjoyment of seeing dead bodies. I wonder how these people kept their jobs? I'm maintaining a decent lifestyle and still can't seem to keep a job. 

I just wrote a letter to the "Please Eradicate The Animals"(aka Peta) foundation letting them know my displeasure. I can't say I stand for animal rights anymore because I keep getting images of Peta in my head.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't like PETA. They do have good marketing and PR people though.

Some links... 
Ingrid Newkirk - PETA's Shame

Following WILL be offensive/distressing to some.
Bull**** S02E01 - P.E.T.A (1/3) - YouTube
Bull**** S02E01 - P.E.T.A (2/3) - YouTube
Bull**** S02E01 - P.E.T.A (3/3) - YouTube


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i thought Peta meant "People eat the animals".



chewice said:


> I woke up this morning and I have no idea why I thought of this but.... what do people at PETA feed their dogs?
> 
> >>>>>> Since they are all about protecting animals, going vegan...<<<<<<
> 
> and what not.... do they even own pets??


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Enslaved, and hating every second of it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> I don't like PETA. They do have good marketing and PR people though.
> 
> Some links...
> Ingrid Newkirk - PETA's Shame
> ...


I'm still watching Penn and Teller but that first link you put was pretty gruesome. It was hard to stomach even though I knew about most of those occurrences already. Thank you for sharing. I love Penn and Teller.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not informed as some of you are on the backroom dealings of PETA. So I cannot speak to much.

However, I will at least defend one ASPECT of their viewpoint...

Millions of domesticated animals being euthanized every year, Dog fighting rampant in virtually every major urban city in America, Millions of Dogs living their lives on chains....SOME Breeders turning out Dogs faster than Hershey's makes chocolate....

Yeah, I could see how one could surmise that Animal Ownership by humans has been one helluva abject failure. 

I believe Peta is less enthused about protecting human rights to own a companian Dog than they are about viewing the entire macro system of Animal ownership as one horrific disaster on par with a holocaust.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> However, I will at least defend one ASPECT of their viewpoint...
> 
> Millions of domesticated animals being euthanized ever year...


As the first link I posted shows.. the leader of PETA and PETA itself *kills* domesticated animals. Don't be mislead by slick public relations and assumptions.

It's not just America that problems exist but it can be better. Germany does not have a stray or rescue problem although obviously it does have rescues. All are no-kill shelters.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone pretty much knows PETA euthanizes way more than alot of places. i don't agree with it - but they are not being hypocritical. The reason they don't think people should keep animals is because we end up having to kill so many because no one wants them. They state plainly that they believe animals are better off dead than living in a cage for years in a no-kill shelter, or tied to a tree behind someone's house.

If Germany doesn't have to euthanize millions of dogs and cats per year, consider yourself lucky. Maybe they should give us pointers.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

doggoblin said:


> As the first link I posted shows.. the leader of PETA and PETA itself *kills* domesticated animals. Don't be mislead by slick public relations and assumptions.
> 
> It's not just America that problems exist but it can be better. Germany does not have a stray or rescue problem although obviously it does have rescues. All are no-kill shelters.



Dog,

As I said, you guys have researched what PETA's done far more than I. Certainly, I wonder why they would ever kill healthy animals.

I'm only commenting on one particular point of view... that ONE could draw the conclusion that Animal ownership has been one freaking collossal failure. In fact, if you pinned me down for an answer...I'd probably side with failure.

Believe me, I take no joy in it. None.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

For me, the point is that they want to take pet ownership away from people like us who actually love our pets and treat them as members of the family. No one seems to have given a thought on making acquiring pets more difficult. It's either a basic human right and anyone can have one or no one can have them. Ultimately it is the fault of the pet stores, breeders, and shelters who allow unfit owners leave their store, home, shelter with a new pet. We don't allow just anyone to adopt children. We don't allow just anyone to work specific jobs. We don't allow just anyone to be in the military. There are specific requirements for all those things. Why aren't there specific requirements to own pets?

Pet stores need to stop selling puppies completely, breeders need to be much more careful about who their pups go to and shelters need to make sure that the new "forever home" is going to be a suitable one. Obviously there are huge flaws in enforcing those but I don't think that it is right that people like me, who treat my dogs as a fully instated member of the family, are facing not being able to have a dog or two in our homes. I don't mistreat my animals. I don't have more than I can handle. My dogs live indoors and our lives pretty much revolves around them. My dogs are happy. Why should I, as a great pet owner, have to give up the biggest joy in my life just because others can't handle owning a pet? THAT'S my problem with PETA's views. Not everyone is unfit to own pets.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

If we kill all the puppies, who will protect the veggies from the white fluffy bunnies? 

All the vegans will surely die.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I really don't want to get too involved in this considering my strong feelings against PETA, but I do have to ask you, after seening what Dude and Bucks Mamma posted, how can you still support an organazation with those beliefs? That all came straight from the big wigs of the organazation. Which in turn means that that is what the group stands for. Its the overall beliefs of the organazation. I didn't see too much in the way of logical thinking there.


This is from quite awhile ago, however, I'm an infrequent visitor here....sorry. Well, I get where you are coming from and can totally respect your views....I am also a catholic, who sends my daughter to a catholic school. However, I believe in abortion. I had my daughter out of wedlock and with a man who is black, I'm white. Clearly, I do not believe completely of what the "catholic" church preaches.... again, I go with common sense..... I don't think abortion should be a form of birth control, however, I do believe that in some cases, rape, incest, and/or other serious issues, that it is the best option. Same with PETA, I cook meat for my family when that is what they want for dinner, I don't push my beliefs on eating meat on anyone. I don't throw paint on my boss when she wears a fur coat, and actually I told her I loved her fur coat, because she told me that she knows I don't "approve" of it, however it was one of the only things of her mother's that she has left.....so maybe I'm not a great member because my beliefs are across the board, I'm okay with that. Bottom line, I believe in treating everyone and every animal with kindness and UNNECCESSARY suffering shouldn't occur. There are many good things that come out of the organization and I totally agree that there are bad things as well. But isn't that with every group across the board???? I mean, really, I can't think of any group that I totally agree with 100%. But I can agree to disagree!! :smile:

Cheers!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

lmgakg said:


> This is from quite awhile ago, however, I'm an infrequent visitor here....sorry. Well, I get where you are coming from and can totally respect your views....I am also a catholic, who sends my daughter to a catholic school. However, I believe in abortion. I had my daughter out of wedlock and with a man who is black, I'm white. Clearly, I do not believe completely of what the "catholic" church preaches.... again, I go with common sense..... I don't think abortion should be a form of birth control, however, I do believe that in some cases, rape, incest, and/or other serious issues, that it is the best option. Same with PETA, I cook meat for my family when that is what they want for dinner, I don't push my beliefs on eating meat on anyone. I don't throw paint on my boss when she wears a fur coat, and actually I told her I loved her fur coat, because she told me that she knows I don't "approve" of it, however it was one of the only things of her mother's that she has left.....so maybe I'm not a great member because my beliefs are across the board, I'm okay with that. Bottom line, I believe in treating everyone and every animal with kindness and UNNECCESSARY suffering shouldn't occur. There are many good things that come out of the organization and I totally agree that there are bad things as well. But isn't that with every group across the board???? I mean, really, I can't think of any group that I totally agree with 100%. But I can agree to disagree!! :smile:
> 
> Cheers!


Ok. We will agree to disagree then.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

lmgakg said:


> There are many good things that come out of the organization and I totally agree that there are bad things as well. But isn't that with every group across the board???? I mean, really, I can't think of any group that I totally agree with 100%. But I can agree to disagree!! :smile:


By supporting a group you are condoning all aspects of that group. Although an extreme example the Nazi Party in Germany did a lot of good within Germany prior to WWII, it was part of the appeal and why so many people brought into it. Would you have supported them? When would you have distanced yourself? Not asking for a direct answer, just something to consider.


----------

